# Need an auxiliary contact



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Another fairly easy way to get more aux contacts is to connect an ice-cube relay in parallel with the starter coil. 

I've found that if more contact blocks are added to that type of starter, they fail more often. The coil isn't strong enough to handle all the contacts.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

micromind said:


> Another fairly easy way to get more aux contacts is to connect an ice-cube relay in parallel with the starter coil. I've found that if more contact blocks are added to that type of starter, they fail more often. The coil isn't strong enough to handle all the contacts.


Thanks micromind, that a great idea!


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

micromind said:


> Another fairly easy way to get more aux contacts is to connect an ice-cube relay in parallel with the starter coil. I've found that if more contact blocks are added to that type of starter, they fail more often. The coil isn't strong enough to handle all the contacts.


Double post.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just tossed a bunch of those that were all aux contacted up. Cheap crap, we seem to replace them in batches. New starters or relays.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MWayne said:


> We have 4 starters like these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about ct's and current relays? That will tell you that it SHOULD be on and IS on, as well.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> How about ct's and current relays? That will tell you that it SHOULD be on and IS on, as well.


That's a great idea as well.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The front mounts aren't that rare, half the guys here have some in the bottom. Of a bucket of crap somewhere.
Are you required to have a mechanical interlock?
If not, the additional relay idea would be best.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Are you required to have a mechanical interlock? If not, the additional relay idea would be best.


No interlock, it's run status to SCADA. I like the ice cube relay idea but will also look into the current sensing relay tomorrow.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use automation direct current switches for SCADA inputs usually.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah. CSRs are the way to go for proofing. 
Depending on the equipment if it is belt drivin you can adjust the CSR fine enough that it will not proof if the belt breaks and the motor unloads. 
We do that with exhaust fans and AHUs.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

* Q: For the A-line Contactor Accessories, What is the compatibility between new/old auxiliary devices on old B-line to new A-line contactors. *

A: The new Single Pole Front Mount (CA5-10,-01), or the new Four Pole Front Mount(CA5-40,-31,-22,-04...), can be used on the old B-line, (B9-B85) 

http://www.abb.us/cawp/usabb046/4bf2e53ed19fa084c12572f7006f2b56.aspx

Your ABB guy was a nincompoop... send him this link.

http://bit.ly/I0BVEc

Tell him it's the 6th result down from the top.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

The boss liked the ice cube relay because they're relatively cheap and easy to get and now that little job is done. But being able to tweak those current sensing relays gives more control options
And I'll have to keep those in mind for the future. Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## mr_electrician (Aug 20, 2010)

JRaef said:


> * Q: For the A-line Contactor Accessories, What is the compatibility between new/old auxiliary devices on old B-line to new A-line contactors. *
> 
> A: The new Single Pole Front Mount (CA5-10,-01), or the new Four Pole Front Mount(CA5-40,-31,-22,-04...), can be used on the old B-line, (B9-B85)
> 
> ...


LOVE THE LINK!!! LOL :laughing:


----------

